# Thanks PCD!!!



## Brian425 (Apr 27, 2011)

I picked up my X5 50i on Aug 25th. If you are not sure about doing PCD, my advice is do it. The BMW experience was a blast. There were a ton of nice people, they let you drive as fast as you are comfortable, took us for a hot lap in an M5 and had pretty good food.

The Marriott was just ok. Nothing fantastic; but, not terrible.

Whatever it takes, get down to SC for PCD. You will have a smile on you face for days after.

Brian


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

100% agree. It was nice meeting you Brian.

My wife who is not a car person at all had a blast, and she is telling all her friends about it. She was hesitant about doing some of the exercises but after trying it she had a huge grin on her face.

Btw the off road was impressive. Looks like we may be coming back for one of those sav things...

Thanks to the pcd staff for a great experience.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the posts! Glad you both had a great time. Enjoy your new BMW!


----------

